# JC HIGGINS COLORFLOW OR JETFLOW



## FULLYLOADED (Feb 28, 2017)

Been on he hunt for my bucketlist bike...Colorflow or jetflow. .whichever one comes first..Im in the Los Angeles Area,California...Looking for a complete and clean bike.Please help.Thanks.-Erick.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## THE STIG (Feb 28, 2017)

F/S 21 BIKE COLLECTION


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Feb 28, 2017)

FULLYLOADED said:


> Been on he hunt for my bucketlist bike...Colorflow or jetflow. .whichever one comes first..Im in the Los Angeles Area,California...Looking for a complete and clean bike.Please help.Thanks.-Erick.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk



what do you have to trade might be willing to trade one of my jetflow for something way cool & original but it has to be nice


----------



## jpromo (Mar 1, 2017)

Sending PM.


----------



## FULLYLOADED (Mar 2, 2017)

THE STIG said:


> F/S 21 BIKE COLLECTION



1500 for a colorflow? wohld you send me a few pics please? 3103862460 or on here thank you

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## FULLYLOADED (Mar 2, 2017)

HANDLE BAR HORDER said:


> what do you have to trade might be willing to trade one of my jetflow for something way cool & original but it has to be niceView attachment 429357



awesome collection! i have  a few cool ass bikes ,but i only have 1 of each..Im tryin to add to my collection...If u ever decide to sell please do let me know ..U have a jetflow heaven

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Mar 2, 2017)

FULLYLOADED said:


> awesome collection! i have  a few cool ass bikes ,but i only have 1 of each..Im tryin to add to my collection...If u ever decide to sell please do let me know ..U have a jetflow heaven
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk



might sell one $ 2,200 all original no paddle,s or light puck up in so cai


----------



## frankster41 (Mar 2, 2017)

Tinker just posted a Higgins for sale


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Mar 2, 2017)

frankster41 said:


> Tinker just posted a Higgins for sale[



 cool


----------



## FULLYLOADED (Mar 7, 2017)

@handlebarhoarder who is tinker

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## THE STIG (Mar 7, 2017)




----------



## tech549 (Mar 7, 2017)

nothing wrong with these two!!!!!


----------



## Bikermaniac (Mar 7, 2017)

Here's one for less than $1,500, not mine.

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=132115312850


----------



## Bikermaniac (Mar 7, 2017)

Here's another even cheaper:

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=222432495103


----------



## FULLYLOADED (Mar 9, 2017)

THE STIG said:


>



I really like that red n black jetflow.Is it for sale???

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## FULLYLOADED (Mar 9, 2017)

Bikermaniac said:


> Here's another even cheaper:
> 
> http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=222432495103



This guy isnt shipping

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bikermaniac (Mar 9, 2017)

Uff too bad!


----------

